# 15" TFT-Monitor



## cypreszhill (15. Juli 2006)

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage:
Ich möchte mir noch einen 15" TFT-Monitor kaufen. Ich habe bereits einen 17" von Hyundai, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Auf der Homepage des Herstellers musste ich dann bemerken, dass dieser keine 15" Monitore mehr verkauft. Da fängts erst ab 17 an. Kann ich vielleicht jemand einen guten 15" TFT-Monitor empfehlen, der möglichst billig ist.

MfG
Alex


----------



## chmee (16. Juli 2006)

Schau mal nach bei http://www.prad.de .
Eigenartigerweise haben die auch keine 15" mehr bei den Kaufempfehlungen.

15" sind auch eine - will nicht sagen sinnlose - aber doch einschränkende Größe.
Dass es 15" gab, liegt daran, dass früher die Produktion größerer Panels einfach
viel mehr kostete. Jetzt sind die Produktionen ausgereift und typische ergonomische
Panelgrößen ökonomisch sinnvoll. 

Zusätzlich kaufst Du mit nicht mehr produzierten 15"ern auch alte Technik, was die
Panels betrifft, den Energieverbrauch, die Usability und auch das Design/Gewicht.

Einzig bei eBay solltest Du noch was preiswert abschiessen können.
Neu zahlst Du Quasi den Preis eines 17". Sonderwunsch !

mfg chmee


----------



## Radhad (18. Juli 2006)

Standard sindh eute 19" Panels, da werden auch die meisten neuen Techniken für vorgestellt.


----------



## Radhad (18. Juli 2006)

Standard sindh eute 19" Panels, da werden auch die meisten neuen Techniken für vorgestellt. Ein 15" Panel gibt es schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr und hat viel zu hohe Latenzzeiten. Investier lieber das Geld in einen aktuellen 17" oder 19" LCD oder TFT Panel


----------



## metno (27. Juli 2006)

Die Preise sind vergangene Monate ja einiges runtergekommen. Da lohnt sich ein 17" bestimmt. Bei mir in der Schweiz kostet der günstigste 15" gerade mal 10 CHF (€ 7) weniger als der günstigste 17". Und dieser ist erst noch einiges besser in der Latenz und der Auflösung.

http://www.toppreise.ch/index.php?k3=26&manu=&o=pa
http://www.toppreise.ch/index.php?k3=57&manu=&o=pa


----------

